# Hemp bedding? Fleece mischief!



## littleames (Apr 29, 2013)

I've given fleece a try and I'm going to continue using it for a little bit, but I have a feeling I will get very annoyed with it.
The boys have chewed holes (it was expected..it's natural to them) now they have figured out how to get underneath and they move the towel around underneath the fleece and knock the litter box around.

While it was cute just now...I know having to rearrange everything will get annoying over time lol.






Look at Munro with all of his innocence 

I saw a post earlier about hemp bedding being very good at holding odors and that it was less dusty. I know hemp is common in the UK, but I did find a brand on amazon called Lifemate. It had good reviews. I did see one saying it gave her rats mites, but freezing gets rid of that problem right?

Is anyone familiar with this brand hemp or hemp in general? Or would aspen be a better choice? Aspen just seems so dusty.

Oh the link to the hemp is http://www.amazon.com/pet-supplies/dp/B00020BL38?&tag=rnwff-20


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

I recently started using an all-natural hemp bedding called Aubiose and it's been brilliant so far. My rats love it and it keeps smells down very well. I've never tried Aspen however, only cardboard, hard & soft paper bedding and now hemp.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I haven’t used that brand of hemp, however I’ve used 3 types available here in the UK (aubiose, hemcore and hutch hemp). It is an excellent bedding in terms of absorption and pretty low dust. Here in the UK one brand has added citronella which some people and rats don’t get on with but I can’t see that Lifemate does. Only thing that I would advise is that if you live in a very dry area or it’s a dry period in the weather it’s well worth giving it a spray with some water when you put a new bath down (doesn’t need loads but this helps prevent it drying out the air even more, rats need higher humidity than we do). 

It major downside is the mess, it gets kicked up quite easily as its lighter weight than things like Aspen (I found a small bag of this here in the UK once, It’s pretty rare over here). You can improve that if it’s a problem by combining it with another bedding (its commonly combined with card bedding over here, in fact I pretty much always use it 50:50 with card or paper bedding). I know that card and paper bedding are hard to get hold of over there but even putting a thin layer of hay or similar on top would help stop some of the kicking out.

Also don’t leave it somewhere damp for any length of time, it is a little susceptible to getting a black mouldy stuff on the bottom if its left sat in the damp, and if that happens you need to chuck it. I’ve only had this happen once those about 3 years ago and that’s despite my bales living in my shed year round.


----------



## littleames (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes, UK types of bedding are hard to get. I've wanted megazorb for my gerbils for soooo long lol! It seems like it would hold tunnels more than paper bedding since they get red noses on Aspen. I just give them lots of cardboard to chew and mix in hay and it does alright!
The humidity shouldn't be a problem. I'm in South Carolina and the humidity is at 62% now. It's miserable in the Summer :/
I may give this hemp a try...







They are eating under there now lol!


----------



## WinonaGun42 (Feb 2, 2013)

LOL. That is what happened when I tried to use fleece for the bottom of my Super Pet cage. One of my girls would rip a hole in it and then it became a place to stash food and play. 

Munroe is such a cutie! His face is adorable.


----------



## littleames (Apr 29, 2013)

Why, thank you! I think so too 
I named him after the movie "The Worlds Fastest Indian"
I guess you could say I'm a Anthony Hopkins fan lol!


----------

